# Question about parking after watching training video



## jsanford (May 24, 2016)

The gear selection video for the Model 3 on the Support page shows clearances, in inches, while the car pulls out of the parking space around the bumper corners in the front. Current owners, would you say it’s pretty accurate? Will the screen show clearances around the rear bumpers, too? I’m guessing these alerts are based on radar, and will still come up at night?

I’m going to be backing our Model 3 down a sloped driveway to charge it, and at the narrowest spot, will have 10” clearance on each side with the mirrors folded in.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

jsanford said:


> I'm guessing these alerts are based on radar, and will still come up at night?


the sonar dots, not the radar. these show up any time you are within close proximity to something, even if pulling up to another car in traffic. They are susceptible to missing skinny things though, so if you were backing up toward a bollard or sign post, it could miss it. Or an angled embankment sloping away from the car. or an obstacle above or below the sonar's sightline (IE, the guy a couple years ago who remotely drove his car under a semi-truck's high load overhang and stopped when it hit the windshield).


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I’ve found the distances to be fairly accurate on our X. Can’t see them being any different on the 3


----------



## Audrey (Aug 2, 2017)

Distances are shown in the front and back. I consider them estimates only when it comes to the outside edges of the car.


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

In my experience the numerical distance shown is fairly accurate but only up to 12 inches. Any closer than a foot and the car does not display the measurements anymore, just a red line that will move closer to your bumper. Also, as @MelindaV mentioned, oddly shaped or skinny objects may not be detected.

Here's an example of the sensors working (albeit in our garage but generally it behaves this way in parking/traffic as well).

1. Front bumper is ~10 inches away from the objects in front of it. The rear bumper is seeing the garage rails on either side and is fairly accurate at 31 inches.









2. Distance from the front bumper to the objects in front. Note how, in the above photo, the lines are fairly accurately displayed as we can see that the table on the left is much closer than the other stuff to the right. What it does NOT display is the bike that is right next to the car's front passenger door, which I think are the car's sensor blind spots as they also don't show cars in that area on the freeway.









ETA: Pardon our messy garage.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Check this out...

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/i-am-heartbroken-rim-damages-repairs.6258/page-7#post-95917


----------

